# اجمل مجموعة شرايط ترانيم 2010 للتحميل



## jooohne (26 مايو 2010)

1- عمرى ليك - هايدى منتصر







للتحميل اضغط هنـــــا


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

2- روباعيات فادية بزى 






الشاعر رمزى بشارة

هندسه صوتيه وميكساج والحان وتوزيع
جورج رمزى

نوع الملف :mp3

عدد الترانيم : 24

الحجم :38 ميجا

التحميل : اضغط هنـــــا


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


3- فيفيان السودانية - عايش بيك 








ايـوه الجـرح

فردت ايـدك

لا مـش هـابكي

يا محبا

جـريــح

عايش بيــك

حاسس بضـعفي

عـندك شـعبــي

ياللـي بتـجرح

انا جيت سلـمتك

للتحميل اضغط هنـــــــــا

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
4- ما اعظمك هانى رومانى 








آتي أليك

مبارك شعبي مصر

أسكن تحت ظل

تعال يا رب بروحك

رحمة كثيرا ارحمني

في طريق الجلجثه

يا سيدي لما ارى

من يوم - انا فرحان

في موكب

ليس من صعب وضيق

مرني أن آتي إليك

للتحميل اضغط هنــــــــــــا


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

5 قلبك صافى بولس ملاك






للتحميل اضغط هنــــــــــــــا

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

6 - ماهر فايز معرفش ليه 






للتحميل اضغط هنـــــا

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

7 خبئنى حبيبى - زياد شحاتة






الهي صخر الدهور
اليوم علق على خشبه
القيت بألواني وحبري
ما أحلى السجود
ربي راعي وسلام
سأعيش العمر
أني لرافع
أتكل عليك
أمكث معي
ياللي امامك حياتي
انت يا من امرت البحر
كذبوا

للتحميل اضغط هنـــــــــا

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


8 رفيق غربتى - ايرينى ابو جابر






للتحميل اضغط هنـــــا


انتظرو الجزء الثانى​


----------



## النهيسى (26 مايو 2010)

مجهود جميل جداا شكرا ليكم​


----------



## روزي86 (26 مايو 2010)

مجهود جميل ويستحق التقييم

شكرا ليك


----------



## jooohne (27 مايو 2010)

اشكرك علي مرورك وتقييمك


----------



## tena.barbie (27 مايو 2010)

ميرسى جدا على الشرايط الجميلة والمميزة كمان


----------



## kalimooo (27 مايو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2010)

شكرا ليك على الشرائط
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## jooohne (4 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على ردودكم ومروركم


----------



## elamer1000 (4 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر ليك

ربنا يباركك


+++


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 يونيو 2010)

_مجهود رائع اخى
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ميرسي​_


----------



## البنت الشقية (25 أغسطس 2010)

:warning::ura1::big29::big35::ab4:


----------



## rgcool (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااا جدااا ربنا معاااااااااااك


----------

